# Is there any way to combine mono amplifier with any other 4 channel amplifier



## riyaz037 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello all,
I have a mono amplifier board and i want to combine it with any other multi channel amplifier to make it as 4.1......likewise in which i wanna use monoamp for my passive subwoofer(12 inch car subwoofer driver to use in home) is there any way to do that or any other way to get this kind of feature.

Thank you.























Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s not possible to “combine” amplifiers. However, if you have a 4 channel amp and simply want another channel (or several of them), all you have to do is give it an input signal and connect your speaker to it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## riyaz037 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It’s not possible to “combine” amplifiers. However, if you have a 4 channel amp and simply want another channel (or several of them), all you have to do is give it an input signal and connect your speaker to it.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thank you so much for your reply sir  

So that means i have to make a powered sub With that mono amplifier ?

If i did this can i able to get a signal from another amplifier ? (I mean can i directly connect my powered subwoofer to output of other amplifier )
And also please explain about the crossover setup 

Thank you again. 


Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The output of an amplifier must connect to a speaker. You can’t connect it to the input of a second amplifier, because it will ruin the first amp, and possible the second.

Really, if you want to build a custom subwoofer it’s best to use something like a plate amp that would mount to the box . They also come with built-in crossovers, which gives you one less thing to worry about.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## riyaz037 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The output of an amplifier must connect to a speaker. You can’t connect it to the input of a second amplifier, because it will ruin the first amp, and possible the second.
> 
> Really, if you want to build a custom subwoofer it’s best to use something like a plate amp that would mount to the box . They also come with built-in crossovers, which gives you one less thing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sir, 

By using this plate amplifier (image enclosed) can i get a multi channels like 5.1 etc with the help of another amplifier ?
And its a car amplifier (12v) can i use this in my home by adding transformer?

Thank you









Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The plate amp is mono. That means it will drive one speaker. Presumably your subwoofer will use only one speaker. So, they both go together as a single unit.

You don’t get 5.1 sound from a subwoofer. You get it from an audio/video receiver.

That plate amp you’ve pictured is for a car. It makes no sense to use one like that when you can buy plate amps that run on electrical power from the wall, like the ones in the link in my previous post.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## riyaz037 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The plate amp is mono. That means it will drive one speaker. Presumably your subwoofer will use only one speaker. So, they both go together as a single unit.
> 
> You don’t get 5.1 sound from a subwoofer. You get it from an audio/video receiver.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sir

Actually i don't want to spend much money on this 

Well this is a car amplifier i will use SMPS so i can use this in home.

Only one thing i want to know is what is low level input ?

Which type of amplifier gives me low level output ?


Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicken Darrow (Oct 19, 2017)

In order to use a 12v mobile grade amplifier in home you need a power supply for a computer, slightly modified of course, or any SMPS unit as you said yourself above.

Ideally in multi-channel audio and advanced home theatre systems every channel has it's own amplifier, driving it's own set of speakers. You cannot combine amplifiers which were never meant to be combined in the first place, at least in the way that you expressed it. That being said your only concern should be how you will power up the mobile grade amplifier.
Anything else is simply wiring each speaker to the intended channels for the speakers they need to drive. The amplifiers merely amplify the signal ... It is your sound card which gives the low voltage input signal. Stacking low level output signals with different amplifiers probably will result in a short and is considered hazardous. I emphasize - each channel must have it's own amplifier or stereo amplification unit for 4 channel amplifiers that means a set of 2 separate individual stereo channels.


----------



## riyaz037 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you it will help me

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------

